# Wing Chun Stretch - Elbows in the Center



## grifter (Oct 11, 2006)

I spend a little bit of time each day, before practicing Siu Nim Tao, stretching my arms (usually in the double or single tan sao position) in order to get my elbows to reach the center line and have the correct distance from my body.

My question is:  Will this help?  Is it possible to have perfect from if, as a beginner, you are unable to bring your elbows to your center line?  Is there a tried and true method of improving the "Wing Chun stretch," as my Sifu calls it?

I am aware that not everyone who is effective with Wing Chun is fanatical about keeping their elbows on the center with tan, fuk, and kue sao; but I am curious if stretching will eventually allow me to attain that perfect elbow position.

Thanks,


----------



## marcus_p (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello Grifter,

You have to find the correct position that works for you. Some people, like myself, can put their elbows in the center, but, its easy for someone to pin my arm there. Others can make it to the center and not be pinned. It all depends on your body type.

You can ask a partner to help you determine the correct position. For example, put your hand in the fully extended Tan Sau position then try moving the elbow to different positions, between your sternum and ribs.  Ask your partner to push, then pull your elbow across your body trying to move your elbow towards your sternum or towards your ribs. The position where you can resist his pull and his push is where you want to be.

This isn't to discourage you from stretching. Flexibility in the kind of stretch you described is very helpful  

Of course, you should consult your SiFu. He/She might have a much clearer way of explaining this.

Take care,
Marcus


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Oct 19, 2006)

If you mean you want the elbow exactly on the centerline, I don't think so. Like the previous post says, research this with your Sifu. If you are training alone, study still pictures of Yip Man, or any good book on Wing Chun or a good video on Siu Nim Tau like Benny Meng markets. 

I don't think the energy expenditure needed to force the elbow directly in front of the centerline is the right track here. Good luck with this.


----------



## grifter (Oct 21, 2006)

marcus_p said:


> You have to find the correct position that works for you. It all depends on your body type.
> 
> You can ask a partner to help you determine the correct position. The position where you can resist his pull and his push is where you want to be.
> 
> Of course, you should consult your SiFu. He/She might have a much clearer way of explaining this.



Great advice, thank you.  I am starting to feel that comfort and what might be considered strength of form is extremely important.  Hopefully, in the future, I can get that position that allows me to feel relaxed, and yet solid.  So far, I find that I expend a lot of energy (and tighten my muscles far too much) trying to keep my elbows and arms in the proper position.

Thanks again,


----------

